# Acer Aspire One Wireless Problem

## Azhtabak

Hello. I'm having a problem with my new acer aspire one's wireless, post installation.

The wireless worked fine during installation, after following a guide on these forums on how to set it up, but regrettably it no-longer works post installation (running normally off the SSD)

Despite following the same steps in same guide, it doesn't work  :Sad:  I'm guessing I'm missing something driver/utilitywise that's automatically on the install cd but not in the installation, but am unsure as to what  :Sad:  It seems to be working, but not connecting to my network, judging by the lack of error messages   :Confused: 

[Guide followed here for reference

----------

## Azhtabak

Sorry for the bump, but update!  :Smile: 

Part of the problem seems to have been my idiocy in forgetting a DHCP client, but that's now been fixed and I seem to have the same problem - does anyone know what driver I should be using?

----------

## Bircoph

Please post your network and wireless (on link layer) configuration

----------

## hulmeman

I had this problem, its something relating to the firmware not unloading correctly, just shut down, unplug the power, remove the battery for a few seconds, then reconnect and reboot, it should be ok.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Also post the result of lspci -n so we can at least know what kind of device we're discussing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Azhtabak

Command not found: lspci

The driver that I was telling wpa_supplicant to use during the install (during which wifi worked) was "-Dwext", but unfortunately after a check of ls /lib/modules/.../net doesn't give me anything on said install kernel that handily matches it in name - I'm guessing the driver's obviously on the install disk, but have no idea where >.<

----------

## d2_racing

Plz run this command :

```

# emerge sys-apps/pciutils

# lspci -n

```

----------

## Azhtabak

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)

03:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, you have this :

```

168c001c   Yes   Atheros Communications Inc.   AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter   ath5k

```

So you need to at least enable this :

```

--- Wireless

{M}   Improved wireless configuration API (NEW)

-*-   Wireless extensions

[*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files (NEW)               

<M>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers 

<M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) 

Networking options  --->

<*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging     (Optionnel, pour faire un point d'acces bridgé)

Rate control algorithm selection  ---> 

[*]Enable LED triggers (NEW)        

```

```

--- Wireless

<M>   RF switch subsystem support  --->   

        <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector   

```

```

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

<M>   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support (Cards compatible with ath5k)

```

```

Section Cryptographic API

-*-   Cryptographic algorithm manager   

-*-   Authenc support           

-*-   CBC support   

{*}   ECB support   

-*-   HMAC support             

-*-   MD5 digest algorithm

<M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm     

-*-   SHA1 digest algorithm 

<M>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm         

{*}   AES cipher algorithms         

<M>   AES cipher algorithms (x86_64)       

{*}   ARC4 cipher algorithm           

-*-   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms   

```

When you do this, recompile your kernel and post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i ath

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

